# Brazil to Norway



## simonsays1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi

Anyone that could pick me up from Rio de janeiro, Brazil and sail me to Bergen, Norway? I can pay. 

Best regards, 
Simon


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Good lord, it'd be cheaper to just fly.

First class.

On a private charter jet.

Mark


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

colemj said:


> Good lord, it'd be cheaper to just fly.
> 
> First class.
> 
> ...


All private charter jets are first class and could cost 10s of thousands of dollars, yet are still cheaper than chartering a boat. This reminds me of the guy who lived on the east coast and had family in Ireland he'd like to visit more often and thought a sailboat would make this a cheap trip.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

No one will be doing that trip at the moment.
The north Atlantic hurricane season is under way and doesn't finish untill late November. 

Also there are few boats who do that trip in the one season. 

But a terrific passage if you can find someone going that way.


----------

